# How to attach bands to pouch?



## cwsdude (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a slingshot rookie, as you might say, and I have been attaching my bands to the pouch by hand. You can probably already tell that this isn't working out for me, so I was wondering if there was any easier way to also make it look neat and quick? If you use a jig, maybe take a picture of it or anything? What's the easiest and quickest way to attach bands to the pouch?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21081-adjustable-jig/


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Still pretty complicated. I just use a screw clamp to hold down one end of the pouch on the table. I use the rubber strip tie method, not the cotton string and constrictor method. It works without help and you can even tie the bands under some tension to prevent pouch curl.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is how I do it with minimal tools.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13218-band-to-pouch-tying-pictorial/


----------

